# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  transplant

## sexybabe3996

Hello,

I have a question about hair transplant and I was wondering if it is okay for any opinion. I met up with a female transplant patient and it looked pretty good covered with bangs, but I could see there was a red line across the forehead along the transplanted area, sort of like an incision across the forehead and it wasn't nature. I was wondering how often does that occur? Because in the before and after pictures on the Internets we don't see any red line usually. I though only a hairline lowering would leave an incision mark so I was confused..?

Also, what's the probability that the transplanted hair won't grow? I've heard 10% but afraid it's too high of the risk...?

Thank you very much for your time.

----------


## Plum

Do you know at how long it had been since the patient you saw had their surgery?  (Were they 5 months post-op? 12 months? Or even longer?)  

I have never heard of an incision-like line along the hairline from transplant surgery before.  Like you, it was my understanding that this would only occur with a hairline lowering procedure.  It is completely normal to have redness/pinkness of the skin where the grafts were placed for up to a couple of months... 

Did this patient perhaps have a very narrow band of transplanted hair grafted in that area, which could give the appearance of an incision?  

I'd love to hear what others have to say about this.

As far as your other question concerning the transplanted hair not growing, it really depends on the surgeon who performs the procedure.  Reputable doctors have a very high growth percentage.

I too was concerned about the possibility of the hair not growing, but I knew that I chose a top notch physician who is very experienced in hair transplantation and has an excellent team of technicians.

----------


## willworkforhair

> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about hair transplant and I was wondering if it is okay for any opinion. I met up with a female transplant patient and it looked pretty good covered with bangs, but I could see there was a red line across the forehead along the transplanted area, sort of like an incision across the forehead and it wasn't nature. I was wondering how often does that occur? Because in the before and after pictures on the Internets we don't see any red line usually. I though only a hairline lowering would leave an incision mark so I was confused..?
> 
> Also, what's the probability that the transplanted hair won't grow? I've heard 10% but afraid it's too high of the risk...?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.


 The redline seems quite odd. I have never seen that in any post op photos even in the ones taken immediately after surgery. I am assuming she was open about her surgery with you, did she make any remark about that line? I'm wondering if it was for something else or a different procedure.

I'm not sure about the success rate of the transplanted hair but I'm assuming in capable hands that number would be high.

----------


## Jennifer

Hi,
How soon did you see the female patient? Could it have been shortly after a procedure and maybe it was a red line that can sometimes be caused when injecting the anesthetic in the recipient area?

----------

